# 3M Crystalline



## Mikesus (Aug 4, 2011)

Legal here in NC is 35% this is 40 but it looks darker than 30. Heatwise, it blocks 60%. 

Front Windshield with 70 is next...

And for HID haters, no the lights are not blue, just off angle 6k's


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks good. I've been searching for someone in GSO that can tint and do a good job at a reasonable price...haven't pulled the trigger yet though.


----------



## Mikesus (Aug 4, 2011)

Lol, you don't want 3M Crystalline if you want reasonable. The next step above it is Huper Optik. 

For all the way around including the Windshield is $500. However, what I am finding is that I don't have to run the AC as much because the heat isn't coming through the windows. 

The increased mileage from not running the AC should help offset the increased cost.

And this was done out in Mooresville. 

I think the best guys round here are Dedona, they are the ones that the Dealers along Wendover use.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I may give them a shot...I've heard of them but don't know anyone that has dealt with them. I forgot to ask at Bill Black yesterday...I got flustered when I found out that the splash guards they ordered won't work on an RS equipped Cruze. GM doesn't make a set that will work. So since I'm not getting the "free" splash guards, they're throwing in free all weather floor mats. 

I really do want to get tinted though. Since mine will not be garaged, I think it will help to preserve the interior as well as keep it cooler as you mentioned.

Well, reasonable is relative. For a good, top notch job that will be a one trip to the tinter affair, I'd do $500. It'd be worth it not to deal with some horror stories I hear about.


----------



## Mikesus (Aug 4, 2011)

Cheap tint job is not worth it... The demo that got me was when the guy turned on a heat lamp, put the regular stuff in front of it, and it made 0 difference. He then gave be a piece of 70 Crystalline (its just about clear) and told me to move closer to the heat lamp. I couldn't feel the heat until the lamp BURNED A HOLE through the film. The only film that is better is Ceramic.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Mikesus, sweet lookin ride. I live just over the line in VA, and own a white eco too. Sometime probably next spring, I want to tint my windows too, so i'm glas i saw this thread. Thanks for the heads up on the crystalline tint. I too want it to look sweet, but also keep out the heat. My wife drives and 1998 Grand Prix with black exterior and black leather interior. She like it just fine, but i want to keep cool!!!


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

How the heck did u get your HIDs to work? tint looks awsome but please hook me up with that kit! lol


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks really good!!!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mikesus said:


> I think the best guys round here are Dedona, they are the ones that the Dealers along Wendover use.


Well, everyone, including my salesman, recommended Dedona. Headed there after work today. I got a quote for the good stuff at $450 all way 'round via email. Gonna stop in and take a look at some samples, etc. and this may happen pretty quick!


----------



## Mikesus (Aug 4, 2011)

Hatje said:


> How the heck did u get your HIDs to work? tint looks awsome but please hook me up with that kit! lol



Thehidfactory.com


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Mikesus said:


> Thehidfactory.com


 
What kit did u get excatly was it straight plug and play? do you have problems with flickering?


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

You might need to take a picture from a different angle, I can't really tell how dark it is because of the reflection of the sky.


----------



## Mikesus (Aug 4, 2011)

@ Kev its 40% and unless you put light behind it, that is pretty much what you see... @Hatje, its plug and play. The kit I got was the HID/Halogen. The halogen for hi beam is worthless, but it will pass inspection. Just get the 35w same bulb replacement. No flickering, and DRL's work fine.


----------



## Mikesus (Aug 4, 2011)

few different cars with 40%

http://www.prescriptionwindshields.com/PrescriptionWindshields/CIMG0586.JPG

4025 3m crystalline image by 20VBora on Photobucket

Product review: 3M Crystalline window tint | Drive Arabia : Dubai / Abu Dhabi [UAE, Saudi, Bahrain, Qatar, Kuwait, Oman & GCC]


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well Mike,
I'll be up at Dedona next week getting tinted....thanks for your direction!


----------



## Mikesus (Aug 4, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Well Mike,
> I'll be up at Dedona next week getting tinted....thanks for your direction!



:goodjob:

Make sure you tell them to not cut around the third brake light. I think they do it, and it looks tacky...


----------

